# New Thick-tailed Gecko. Pics



## Horsy (Jul 7, 2008)

Picked up my new Gecko the other day. Named him Salem after my old one. Obviously a male, 14 months old. He's a darling. Here are a couple of photos of him and his enclosure. Yes, there's a vine in there and he actually DOES use it most nights. It's on very low angles so he gets up it alright. Anywho, here are some pics. 

















Sorry, the glass is a bit smudgy.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jul 7, 2008)

aww what a cutie, he looks great.. i might get one of these soon.. choices, choices, choices lol..

steve


----------



## geckoman1985 (Jul 10, 2008)

you will have to find him a female he looks very happy


----------



## warren63 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice setup, i have one of those vines in with my thicktails and dont they love climbing it


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

aww he is so cute!!


----------



## callith (Jul 10, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 10, 2008)

*Awsome gecko.*


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 13, 2008)

I love thick tails, so gorgeous! Really like the setup too!


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 18, 2008)

realy nice gecko


----------



## Adsell (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you positive its a male. It kind of looks like a gravid female.
Ads


----------



## Leezel73 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so jealous!!! I think I want a gecko but I've been told their a bit "boring" to watch... I just think their so cute though...


----------



## gonff (Jul 22, 2008)

yer nice setup, lucky gecko!


----------



## Jewly (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice looking gex!!

In the book I have it says that thick tails don't climb but my little ones love to climb. I have one of those fake vines so I might put it in their enclosure tonight.


----------

